# Kann mir jemand G1/4 Zoll Löcher in meinen AGB Bohren bzw. mir was aus Acryl anfertigen.



## tigra456 (17. August 2018)

*Kann mir jemand G1/4 Zoll Löcher in meinen AGB Bohren bzw. mir was aus Acryl anfertigen.*

Servus Leute.

Nerv nerv.

Ich hab nen Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 AGB.

Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


Was mich stresst, ist das meine EK D5 je nach Modus so stark Wasser zieht, dass Luft aus dem AGB mit angesaugt wird.
Weiter möchte ich mit einem T Stück auf dem AGB einen Filport platzieren und eine Druckausgleichsmembran, klappt aber nur wenn sich keine Luftblase unter dem Deckel bildet.


Daher meine Fragen. 

1. Kann mir jemand von Euch evtl. eine Rückplatte für den AGB anfertigen, dass der IN Port etwas nach oben kommt und der OUT Port etwas nach unten ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder

2. Oder kann mir jemand von Euch eine G1/4 Gewindebohrung auf die Unterseite des AGBs machen ? Dann kann ich den AGB Kopfüber montieren und alles entsprechend einbauen. (Mit G1/4 Winkeln zur Not)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

